# realllllly need some advice



## Kailee (Jan 11, 2016)

i am scared because my rose hair has been bundled up next to her heater for weeks now. She has never done this BUT i did get a smaller heater this year because other one was peeling off . shes in a glass tank. Cant be old age i dont think ive had her four years and she was pretty small but shes only molted only 3 times since i got her but rose hairs are picky eaters so she doesnt eat much. What do i do? Is she dying? Move her to another room? Get the big heater again? I have two flannel blankets on top too AND closed the vent for 48 hours to see change. She ate on xmas eve last. Please help me. I love my spider like a fat kid loves cake.


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 11, 2016)

Take the heat pad off asap and take the blanketd off her enclosure. That should be a start.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## ratluvr76 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello Kailee, nice to meet you.

Reading your posts, a few things jump out at me. Firstly, and maybe the most importantly, it seems that you are using a heat pad attached to the enclosure? Is that right? If so, please please take it off. Heat mats, heat rocks, lamps and other heating options are not really a good idea for spiders because they are so prone to desiccation; another word for dehydration. Most tarantulas, rose hairs (Grammostola rosea), do not need any supplemental heating over and above room temperatures that you yourself are comfortable with. If you are comfortable, your spider is too. Rosie's are able to withstand temperatures as low as 70, at least as an overnight low. If you are really worried about it, get a small space heater and plug it in, point it in the general direction of your enclosure(s) and that should be sufficient. Make sure it's not so close that it gets too hot. I keep my space heater pointed at my tarantulas approximately 3.5 to 4 feet away.

The behavior you are describing, where she is snuggled up to the heat mat on the side of her tank, is typical of Tarantula's. The will gravitate to the hot spot, even if it will hurt them in the long run. Make sure she has plenty of fresh, clean water in her bowl at all times. (NO sponges or water crystals please).

I would love to see a picture of her set up if you are willing to share. 

Welcome to Arachnoboards.
Carrie

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10 | Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## BobBarley (Jan 11, 2016)

ratluvr76 said:


> Hello Kailee, nice to meet you.
> 
> Reading your posts, a few things jump out at me. Firstly, and maybe the most importantly, it seems that you are using a heat pad attached to the enclosure? Is that right? If so, please please take it off. Heat mats, heat rocks, lamps and other heating options are not really a good idea for spiders because they are so prone to desiccation; another word for dehydration. Most tarantulas, rose hairs (Grammostola rosea), do not need any supplemental heating over and above room temperatures that you yourself are comfortable with. If you are comfortable, your spider is too. Rosie's are able to withstand temperatures as low as 70, at least as an overnight low. If you are really worried about it, get a small space heater and plug it in, point it in the general direction of your enclosure(s) and that should be sufficient. Make sure it's not so close that it gets too hot. I keep my space heater pointed at my tarantulas approximately 3.5 to 4 feet away.
> 
> ...


Lol +1 on taking out the heat mat.  I'd even argue that adult rosies can thrive in the low 60's! (At least for night time temps.). Make sure she has a water bowl that is always full.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 11, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Lol +1 on taking out the heat mat.  I'd even argue that adult rosies can thrive in the low 60's! (At least for night time temps.). Make sure she has a water bowl that is always full.


They come from the Attacama Desert and it regularly drops to the 30's at night! But, they are obligate burrowers in the wild and some have even reprted them to coexist with 15-20 spiders in the same burrow! Just thought it was a nice time to share that

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Psychocircus91 (Jan 11, 2016)

All of my tarantulas live in room temperature air.  During the winter, ~67 degrees at night, ~70 degrees during the day.  I have not had any issues.  They all feed consistently, are as active as they are in the summer, and I have not suffered any losses.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Ultimately, rosehairs are temperate species. Low-mid 80s in the summer. Sleep in the low 60s in the winter. That is what is normal for a rosehair.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 11, 2016)

Any way you can post a pic... One that shows the entire enclosure and Tarantula?

Heating pads are generally dangerous so i would advise removing it. 

What are the usual Hi -Low temps in your house right now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Jan 11, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> They come from the Attacama Desert and it regularly drops to the 30's at night! But, they are obligate burrowers in the wild and some have even reprted them to coexist with 15-20 spiders in the same burrow! Just thought it was a nice time to share that


Wow, that's incredible!  I guess there's more to my pet rock than I thought!


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 11, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Wow, that's incredible!  I guess there's more to my pet rock than I thought!


There totally is! Spiders themselves are the among the most mysterious creatures on earth, in line with a lot of insects and other arachnids and behind only marine inverts and deep water dwellers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BobBarley (Jan 11, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> There totally is! Spiders themselves are the among the most mysterious creatures on earth, in line with a lot of insects and other arachnids and behind only marine inverts and deep water dwellers.


Love how you didn't include us in that list.
_"Ugh humans are sooooooo boring." -My G. rosea
_
Lol totally agree, nature in general is incredible.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 12, 2016)

Well, in my defense, most humans in general are pretty stupid and predictable... so i dont include them in nature lol theyre smart enough to stay alive but for most, its because of other people and their work, minds, and skills! Just picture your spiders...: "Wow, he doesnt even spend THAT much time with us. Does he like us?! Did we do something wrong?!?!?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BobBarley (Jan 12, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> Well, in my defense, most humans in general are pretty stupid and predictable... so i dont include them in nature lol theyre smart enough to stay alive but for most, its because of other people and their work, minds, and skills! Just picture your spiders...: "Wow, he doesnt even spend THAT much time with us. Does he like us?! Did we do something wrong?!?!?


Lol true...

Wait a minute "most humans"  "theyre"  "them"...  Are you even human?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 12, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Lol true...
> 
> Wait a minute "most humans"  "theyre"  "them"...  Are you even human?!


Ive said too much...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> Take the heat pad off asap and take the blanketd off her enclosure. That should be a start.....


Why? Thts going to make her colder


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

14pokies said:


> Any way you can post a pic... One that shows the entire enclosure and Tarantula?
> 
> Heating pads are generally dangerous so i would advise removing it.
> 
> What are the usual Hi -Low temps in your house right now?


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

I have uploaded the picture she is freezing its not normal to me this is my first tarantula so chris11 if you can stop being mean and sarcastic that would be nice thanks


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

14pokies said:


> Any way you can post a pic... One that shows the entire enclosure and Tarantula?
> 
> Heating pads are generally dangerous so i would advise removing it.
> 
> What are the usual Hi -Low temps in your house right now?


 Normal highs is 74 & low is 68


----------



## bryverine (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> Why? Thts going to make her colder


Because it will kill her! Those mats dry out tarantulas very quickly. They will actually unknowingly dry themselves to the point of not being able to move and then the problem compounds itself...
I've had experience with this and almost lost a tarantula this way. Please trust us!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> Take the heat pad off asap and take the blanketd off her enclosure. That should be a start.....





bryverine said:


> Because it will kill her! Those mats dry out tarantulas very quickly. They will actually unknowingly dry themselves to the point of not being able to move and then the problem compounds itself...
> I've had experience with this and almost lost a tarantula this way. Please trust us!


so take the pad off now? And blankets????


----------



## jiacovazzi (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> I have uploaded the picture she is freezing its not normal to me this is my first tarantula so chris11 if you can stop being mean and sarcastic that would be nice thanks


I don't think he was being mean or sarcastic, only trying to help. Rose hairs do fine at room temperature (your temps are sufficient) and as many members pointed out..a heat pad/mat can be fatal to a T.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> I don't think he was being mean or sarcastic, only trying to help. Rose hairs do fine at room temperature (your temps are sufficient) and as many members pointed out..a heat pad/mat can be fatal to a T.


Ok i have unplugged the heating pad but keeping blankets on so just waiting for the pad to turn off & we will see from there . I put fresh water every two days for her as well & im goin to try and feed her today. She last ate xmas eve. Im goin to trust each one of u that she will be okay.


----------



## Radium (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> Normal highs is 74 & low is 68


You definitely don't need any kind of heat source at those temps. A good general rule is that if you're reasonably comfortable, your T is fine too.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## jiacovazzi (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> Ok i have unplugged the heating pad but keeping blankets on so just waiting for the pad to turn off & we will see from there . I put fresh water every two days for her as well & im goin to try and feed her today. She last ate xmas eve. Im goin to trust each one of u that she will be okay.


Rose hairs and several of my Grammostola sp. can go on fasts (sometimes months at a time), don't be discouraged if she doesn't eat often.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 12, 2016)

she will be fine. why blankets tho?


----------



## jiacovazzi (Jan 12, 2016)

Also, if your enclosure has a screened lid, I would get a different lid, the screens can get caught on a tarantula's leg and they can also chew through them if they were determined enough. Also, screened lid's can also cause fluctuating temperatures because of heavier air flow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> Also, if your enclosure has a screened lid, I would get a different lid, the screens can get caught on a tarantula's leg and they can also chew through them if they were determined enough. Also, screened lid's can also cause fluctuating temperatures because of heavier air flow.


She is not a climber but maybe i just need a whole new habitat idk


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> she will be fine. why blankets tho?


Take blankets off too???? Im warm inside my tshirt so she should b fine but u guys i have warm blood


----------



## bryverine (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> so take the pad off now? And blankets????


Ok, I didn't mean to freak you out, but I would take that sucker off. She looks fine from what I can tell. Also, those temps seem fine to me...

I'm no expert here, so you may want to wait for them to chime in, but what I think happens is this: they LOVE heat mats, this dries them out though, they use fluid in their body to move, when fluid goes down, it's harder to move, snowball effect: curl of doom.

I had a heat problem not too long ago, the blanket won't do much other than slow the transfer of heat out of the cage. So if it's warm inside already, it might slow down the cooling off process. 

Again, wait for someone to either agree or offer a better plan, but if you really want to use the blanket and raise temps, you could put a bottle or gallon jug of hot water under the blanket (not in the cage) to help raise the temperature under the blanket. (Tarantulas can't produce their own heat)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank u ok 


Radium said:


> You definitely don't need any kind of heat source at those temps. A good general rule is that if you're reasonably comfortable, your T is fine too.


i will b ok now i need to get her a new water dish today because the grime is forming a ring sooo yeah i love my spider like i dnt just watch her lol if i could dress her up n all i would lmao paint her nails


----------



## jiacovazzi (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> She is not a climber but maybe i just need a whole new habitat idk


You could make a really cool project out of making a new enclosure for her, if you desired. There are many examples of enclosures with members' feedback on the Enclosures and Vivariums Tab of this forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

bryverine said:


> Ok, I didn't mean to freak you out, but I would take that sucker off. She looks fine from what I can tell. Also, those temps seem fine to me...
> 
> I'm no expert here, so you may want to wait for them to chime in, but what I think happens is this: they LOVE heat mats, this dries them out though, they use fluid in their body to move, when fluid goes down, it's harder to move, snowball effect: curl of doom.
> 
> ...


Sorry i just feel scared is all. Thats all it is its pretty cold in my room alone maybe 65 if that but if im ok shes ok


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> You could make a really cool project out of making a new enclosure for her, if you desired. There are many examples of enclosures with members' feedback on the Enclosures and Vivariums Tab of this forum.


Awsome i just might  her glass tank is old idk she dnt ever go in her log but it says put a hiding spot i guess lol


----------



## Radium (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> Thank u ok
> 
> i will b ok now i need to get her a new water dish today because the grime is forming a ring sooo yeah i love my spider like i dnt just watch her lol if i could dress her up n all i would lmao paint her nails


I know how you feel! I'm always threatening to kiss my tarantulas (not that I actually would, but I can dream).

BTW, you'll be fine without the blankets. In fact, the more air circulation a tarantula has, the better.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

Radium said:


> I know how you feel! I'm always threatening to kiss my tarantulas (not that I actually would, but I can dream).
> 
> BTW, you'll be fine without the blankets. In fact, the more air circulation a tarantula has, the better.


Thanks boo here goes nothing


----------



## borotasinisa (Jan 12, 2016)

Temperatures are definitely not high, all of mine are at about 80 fahrenheit during the daytime, it will speed up their metabolism and they will grow faster, eat more and be more active. I use heat pads and if they arent too strong they work perfectly, you can regulate humidity with ventilation and water succesfully.

Reactions: Disagree 8


----------



## Kelly1972 (Jan 12, 2016)

My rosie has never ever used a hide. It's also not eaten since end of Oct. This species is known for its fasting throughout the colder months. As long as it's abdomen looks healthy, it'll be fine. Yours possibly don't climb due to the heat mat. Once the heat source has been removed you'll probably see some movement. I have mine in a large, flat faunarium with substrate filled to just over half way, it bridges the gap to the ceiling in the event of a fall. 
Enjoy your T!


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

borotasinisa said:


> Temperatures are definitely not high, all of mine are at about 80 fahrenheit during the daytime, it will speed up their metabolism and they will grow faster, eat more and be more active. I use heat pads and if they arent too strong they work perfectly, you can regulate humidity with ventilation and water succesfully.


Shes up n walking around now WEIRD shes been n the same spot for weeks


----------



## jiacovazzi (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> Shes up n walking around now WEIRD shes been n the same spot for weeks


Her abdomen is really fat, I wouldn't feed her for a month or two. 

It's better she doesn't climb because fat abdomen+ fall= potential disaster.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 12, 2016)

If youre worried about the temp just get a space heater, and if its more comfortable to you add a humidifier on the low setting and your rosea will be perfect. The blanket is just restricting its airflow, Id just go with a large Kritter Keeper with a hide and water dish, shell thrive.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mistertim (Jan 12, 2016)

Were the blankets on top of the enclosure where the ventilation is? If so that could be a problem too because then there wouldn't be any ventilation at all. I'm new to the hobby as well and one thing I've found so far is that over-thinking and over-doing things can sometimes just make things worse. Like others said, if you're comfortable with the temps, your T likely will be too. However, IF you think some extra heat would be beneficial (if it gets really cold at night or something) then a space heater is definitely the way to go. And I wouldn't worry about her not eating...tarantulas march to the beat of their own drummer and do things for reasons only they know. Fasting is pretty normal for Rosies from what I understand (I don't actually have one).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jan 12, 2016)

1st thing.... you REALLY need to take of the heat pads and blankets. Like said, heat pads are dangerous, it's a tarantula, not a reptile. She will not get any colder, just because she huddles against the side of where the heat mat is located doesn't mean she's cold, Ts are naturally drawn to heat, that's why she huddles against it. Heat mats also dries out the air in the enclosure which is also not a good thing. Your room temperatures are absolutely fine for your T, if you feel comfortable, so does your T. If you really need to heat up the room, invest in a space heater.

2nd thing, you need to fill that enclosure up halway with substrate, the space between the substrate and the top of the enclosure should be at most the leg span of your T. Terrestrials don't normally climb, but when they decide to do so they can easily rupture their abdomens from a fall that high, especially when they are as fat as your T. And abdominal ruptures are almost always fatal.

3rd, how often do you feed it? I wouldn't worry about it not eating as it is extremely fat. You should start worrying when the abdomen is shrivelled or smaller than the carapace. Rose hairs are notorious for fasting long periods of time (even 6 months, or more!). They also have slow metabolisms so adults needs to be fed at most only once a week.

4th, is that a screen top? If so, you need to remove that. You can replace it with a sheet of plexi and drill holes into it. Covering the top with a blanket also eliminates air flow which is again, not good. Screen tops are dangerous, if you are going to fill that enclosure up with more substrate she could get her claws or fangs stuck in the screen, she can lose a leg, or chew through the screen.

Last but not least.  You're really fretting over nothing, your T looks absolutely fine. Why she hasn't used her hide is because they are pet rocks. Not pet holes. Keep her waterdish full as well, and the substrate dry. The members here giving advise are people who has had numerous spiders and have dealt with them for a long time.  So following the advise given is absolutely the best thing you can do to provide the proper husbandry to your little pet rock. Rose hairs are one of the hardiest Ts out there (almost fool proof).

Hope this helps and welcome to the hobby.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## borotasinisa (Jan 12, 2016)

Spider from the picture was probably dehydrated not only because of heat panel but poor water menagment or ventilation. Tarantulas aren't "drawn'' by heat, some of mine stay close to heat source which is about 50% heat pads at my place, some don't.

Reactions: Disagree 4


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jan 12, 2016)

borotasinisa said:


> Spider from the picture was probably dehydrated not only because of heat panel but poor water menagment or ventilation. Tarantulas aren't "drawn'' by heat, some of mine stay close to heat source which is about 50% heat pads at my place, some don't.


Dehydrated? With that fat abdomen? I highly doubt it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## gypsy cola (Jan 12, 2016)

I accidently left the my window open once during vacation. Overnight temps got to around 40. Only lost one T. T.stirmi sling. All my other T's were fine, including 2 rose hairs.

I don't recommend keeping T's at 40 degrees but there isn't a need to panic over temps.

I do worry about temps with mine mostly because I have a lot of slings.

A space heater is the best option.
Heat pads are a wasteful gimmick and do more harm than good.

Please pick up a copy of a tarantula care book
worst case scenario...you have an interesting coffee table book

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> i am scared because my rose hair has been bundled up next to her heater for weeks now. She has never done this BUT i did get a smaller heater this year because other one was peeling off . shes in a glass tank. Cant be old age i dont think ive had her four years and she was pretty small but shes only molted only 3 times since i got her but rose hairs are picky eaters so she doesnt eat much. What do i do? Is she dying? Move her to another room? Get the big heater again? I have two flannel blankets on top too AND closed the vent for 48 hours to see change. She ate on xmas eve last. Please help me. I love my spider like a fat kid loves cake.


There's nothing wrong with leaving the blankets on top of your Ts tank, it will help block the cold air from entering. I keep some blankets on my snakes containers and they have far larger oxygen requirements than a T.


----------



## darkness975 (Jan 12, 2016)

Judging by that spider's abdomen she's not starving or dehydrated. And possibly going to molt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Olan (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> Normal highs is 74 & low is 68


Your temps are perfect for G.rosea.. That heating pad is most likely makeing her way too hot.. 

Don't worry so much about her not eating very often she is very fat! Lol! 

She looks fine to me i would change 2 things in her enclosure though.. I would add more substrate so that if she climbs and falls she won't get hurt and i would remove the heating pad.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Blinx (Jan 12, 2016)

It gets to the 50's here degrees f, inside. I cannot tolerate a space heater. So my tarantulas get a under the thank heater on the side of their enclosures. It gets to 90 degrees on the heater itself. I just keep it where the spiders cannot get into contact with it but so it heats the air. I can have my residence cold that way.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## cold blood (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey op, I can relate, back when I got my first, G. porteri (same as yours), I also received poor info (internet was not yet a source) and used a heat pad.   For nearly 7 years, and I constantly saw her on the thing, all scrunched just like yours was.  My brain went to the same place, dang she looks cold.   And I kept that heat pad on even during summer.  Then it broke, and I worried for a while, but also noticed my scrunched up rarely mobile, never webbing spider was now moving about and not scrunched up, huddled in a corner and even began to web....after researching I came to realize that there was a lot more I didn't know than I thought.  

Your temps are indeed pretty much perfect, for most beginner species, in fact.  This species, however, can handle temps much cooler.  Night time temps in the 50's are actually not an issue.  I've kept mine year around (one year) because she was in a basement, at a constant 65-68.  She ate and fasted with the seasons, just as is typical of the species.   Keep her between 60 and 90 and you will be fine with her temps.

Like jiacovazzi mentioned, I wouldn't even bother to feed her.  Firstly, she's very fat, and probably doesn't need to feed again till after molting, and that could still be a year away, as long fasts are quite typical, as are winter fasting episodes that can last until late spring.    They have a very low food requirement, and I consider them to be the most commonly over-fed species in the hobby, and it really makes sense.  Newer keepers get them, and they feed them like mad, then when they fast (as a result), they worry, and keep feeding and feeding without results, causing more worry.  Then when they turn back onto food, the relief leads to an excess of feedings (and too many prey items per feeding), which once again leads to another fast after what can be only a few months (usually summer). 

Mine has gone over a year without food.   When she fasts, I just stop offering (and never ever worry for a second) and wait till I see her back in a feeding posture, which is all spread out, rump ever so slightly raised and generally holding still.   I only offer food when I see this posture for consecutive days.   But now that I know better, I feed her a lot less, and as a result, rarely get those long fasts anymore, even in winter.   I feed one single cricket (med or lg), every 10-15 days, and she stays healthy and fat, even on this seemingly meager feeding schedule.    IME, its clearly a better way to feed than the binge and fast schedule many newer keepers tend to utilize.

Glad to see you remove the pad.   I don't think you need a new water dish, just give it a scrub down.   And while yours may not typically be a climber, when the option is there, it will happen, and at times, it will happen a lot, its unavoidable, which is why there is such concern....its usually/often always late at night, which mine does, so you may not see it, but if you really look, there's often web strands on the glass.   The enclosure you have is indeed dangerously high because of this, and to utilize that tank I would suggest filling it more than half way with substrate.   Don't worry if she doesn't use a hide, or ever burrow, its pretty typical of them in captivity.

Good to see you've made the effort to improve her situation, well done

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## peterUK (Jan 12, 2016)

There has been  some good info on this thread but also some not so good especially on the temperatures

Grammostola rosea/porteri do NOT require heating at any time unless the temperature drops to near freezing in the house (I have a pic of G rosea being collected from under rocks covered with 6+ inches of SNOW !)
I recently bred G rosea (153 slings) and the female wouldnt make a sac . . .  until i put her tank on the floor in the cold corner where the temps were in the mid 60's and then success. 

This is a chart showing the average temperatures of where G rosea/porteri naturally occur.  Much lower than almost all people keep their G rosea/porteri

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5 | Award 2


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

lalberts9310 said:


> 1st thing.... you REALLY need to take of the heat pads and blankets. Like said, heat pads are dangerous, it's a tarantula, not a reptile. She will not get any colder, just because she huddles against the side of where the heat mat is located doesn't mean she's cold, Ts are naturally drawn to heat, that's why she huddles against it. Heat mats also dries out the air in the enclosure which is also not a good thing. Your room temperatures are absolutely fine for your T, if you feel comfortable, so does your T. If you really need to heat up the room, invest in a space heater.
> 
> 2nd thing, you need to fill that enclosure up halway with substrate, the space between the substrate and the top of the enclosure should be at most the leg span of your T. Terrestrials don't normally climb, but when they decide to do so they can easily rupture their abdomens from a fall that high, especially when they are as fat as your T. And abdominal ruptures are almost always fatal.
> 
> ...


She has been fine with her cage she dnt climb she dnt care to shes lazy. Also ik my girls butt is big but thts better then getting small. Ive put a blanket on just for over night wen i wake up ill take it off. Heating pad is off she is now still huddled in her cage but everyone says she looks okay. I will put new water in it everyday. Weird thing is ive always used a heatin pad n she never did this out of the 4 years ive had her but im guna trust yall if she looks ok then shes ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

peterUK said:


> There has been  some good info on this thread but also some not so good especially on the temperatures
> 
> Grammostola rosea/porteri do NOT require heating at any time unless the temperature drops to near freezing in the house (I have a pic of G rosea being collected from under rocks covered with 6+ inches of SNOW !)
> I recently bred G rosea (153 slings) and the female wouldnt make a sac . . .  until i put her tank on the floor in the cold corner where the temps were in the mid 60's and then success.
> ...


The house is now at 69 room temperature make 64-60 in my room... shes huddled with her legs underneath her so idk ill just keep watching her


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Hey op, I can relate, back when I got my first, G. porteri (same as yours), I also received poor info (internet was not yet a source) and used a heat pad.   For nearly 7 years, and I constantly saw her on the thing, all scrunched just like yours was.  My brain went to the same place, dang she looks cold.   And I kept that heat pad on even during summer.  Then it broke, and I worried for a while, but also noticed my scrunched up rarely mobile, never webbing spider was now moving about and not scrunched up, huddled in a corner and even began to web....after researching I came to realize that there was a lot more I didn't know than I thought.
> 
> Your temps are indeed pretty much perfect, for most beginner species, in fact.  This species, however, can handle temps much cooler.  Night time temps in the 50's are actually not an issue.  I've kept mine year around (one year) because she was in a basement, at a constant 65-68.  She ate and fasted with the seasons, just as is typical of the species.   Keep her between 60 and 90 and you will be fine with her temps.
> 
> ...


so since her webbing the little she does is her sight next time i clean the cage i will put a lot more ecosystem bedding in it but for now id like to just see improvement soon ik yall say shes ok shes ok i just worry as if shes my dog or cat lmao heres an updated picture since i got off work 8:36pm 1/12/16 


scorpion975 said:


> Judging by that spider's abdomen she's not starving or dehydrated. And possibly going to molt.


i hope she molts WHEN IM ACTUALLY HOME never get to see it but that butts big lol shes a fatty. But she ate on thanksgiving eve n then xmas eve now she will b done until she shows me her feedin posture if tht makes sense


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> I accidently left the my window open once during vacation. Overnight temps got to around 40. Only lost one T. T.stirmi sling. All my other T's were fine, including 2 rose hairs.
> 
> I don't recommend keeping T's at 40 degrees but there isn't a need to panic over temps.
> 
> ...


Lol thanks & where can i get a space heater? Wats the difference between that & a heating pad?


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> so since her webbing the little she does is her sight next time i clean the cage i will put a lot more ecosystem bedding in it but for now id like to just see improvement soon ik yall say shes ok shes ok i just worry as if shes my dog or cat lmao heres an updated picture since i got off work 8:36pm 1/12/16
> 
> i hope she molts WHEN IM ACTUALLY HOME never get to see it but that butts big lol shes a fatty. But she ate on thanksgiving eve n then xmas eve now she will b done until she shows me her feedin posture if tht makes sense


She looks to be curling up to me....


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jan 12, 2016)

Eh.... that last picture you posted, looks pretty weird, there's something about the position of those legs that doesn't look quite right to me

Is her legs curled underneath her body?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 12, 2016)

It doesnt look good...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 12, 2016)

lalberts9310 said:


> Eh.... that last picture you posted, looks pretty weird, there's something about the position of those legs that doesn't look quite right to me
> 
> Is her legs curled underneath her body?


Looks stressed..


----------



## SumOne (Jan 12, 2016)

Yeah that heat pad needs to come off. Never use a heat pad. That will cause hot spots that the T cannot recognize and it will basically cook it.


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 12, 2016)

14pokies said:


> Looks stressed..


Looks more than that to me, man.


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> It doesnt look good...


Yall just freakin told me to take off the pad & blanket wat the heck do i do !!!!??!??

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

lalberts9310 said:


> Eh.... that last picture you posted, looks pretty weird, there's something about the position of those legs that doesn't look quite right to me
> 
> Is her legs curled underneath her body?


Kinda


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> that doesnt help me wat to do now i did wat yall said n now u sayin shes stressed it could be the death curl !!!!!!


It is the death curl... the only thing IMO to do is let her pass peacefully. You could make an ICU but IME its never worked for me.


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 12, 2016)

It could be stress from the extra attention shes getting today.. Could be the change in temp.. Could be noise...anything.. It doesn't mean shes dying and even if it does the more you do the more your gonna stress her out.. 

Turn off the lights and let her be.. Check on her in the morning..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Radium (Jan 12, 2016)

If she is dying, it isn't because you took away the heat pad.

Bah, old man was a little faster than me, _this time_.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

14pokies said:


> It could be stress from the extra attention shes getting today.. Could be the change in temp.. Could be noise...anything.. It doesn't mean shes dying and even if it does the more you do the more your gonna stress her out..
> 
> Turn off the lights and let her be.. Check on her in the morning..


Omg im going to cry shes shooting hairs at me now


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> that doesnt help me wat to do now i did wat yall said n now u sayin shes stressed it could be the death curl !!!!!!


If you look at the first pics you posted she was sitting funny figured it was cuz the heating pad.. Let her be make sure temps are above 60 and theres no major disturbances..


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

Radium said:


> If she is dying, it isn't because you took away the heat pad.
> 
> Bah, old man was a little faster than me, _this time_.


Wat did i doooo omg ima cry


----------



## cold blood (Jan 12, 2016)

A blanket won't do anything unless its an electric blanket...blankets do not create heat, they contain it, and as the t isn't creating heat, the blanket will just be the exact same temp as the rest of the room and therefore, doing absolutely nothing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 12, 2016)

14pokies said:


> It could be stress from the extra attention shes getting today.. Could be the change in temp.. Could be noise...anything.. It doesn't mean shes dying and even if it does the more you do the more your gonna stress her out..
> 
> Turn off the lights and let her be.. Check on her in the morning..


Ive never seen a spider curl thats not dying/dead. Im not saying shes a goner but thats my experience... they have come back. Her abdomen is so big it cant be dehydration, so my prior post on an ICU is almost futile.... do you think this is a heat pad related incident?... because she look as healthy as an ox.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jan 12, 2016)

If it's a death curl, I don't really know what to suggest. She isn't dehydrated IMO, so I don't think an ICU will help, I would also say leave her be and check on her in the morning.  The more you fiddle and fret over and around her, the more you'll stress her out and the more harm it will do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Radium (Jan 12, 2016)

Okay, guys, speculating on whether the T is dying is really just inflammatory and unhelpful at this point.

Kailee, I'd just make sure her water dish is full and leave her in the dark for the night.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Useful 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jan 12, 2016)

How long have you had her? And was she an adult the day you aquired her?


----------



## Radium (Jan 12, 2016)

Oh, and if she's flicking hairs at you, she's definitely not that close to death.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> Omg im going to cry shes shooting hairs at me now


They do that when they're stressed... Go watch a movie or something she will calm down and hopefully so will you...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jan 12, 2016)

This is why I always listen to AB immediately when asking things, and I don't talk like I'm using omegle (internet chat or whatever kids call it)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Benurmanii (Jan 12, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> I'd even argue that adult rosies can thrive in the low 60's! (At least for night time temps).


I can speak from experience that this is true. Lower temps just mean slower metabolism, and so, slower growth. Back in the day when I had many more tarantulas, they all did fine during winter, when day temps could even be around 61 or 62 until evening, when people got back home and turned on the heat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 12, 2016)

They don't shoot hairs...lmao.

That is a good sign if she's flicking.   Just leave her be, I'd bet my left arm she's going to be just fine.    Give it a few days.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

lalberts9310 said:


> How long have you had her? And was she an adult the day you aquired her?


No well idk she was the size of an iphone 4s case WITH leg span but ive had her 4 years n shes molted 3-4 times only


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jan 12, 2016)

OP, check on her again in the morning, chances are she might be just stressed.. for now, fill her water dish and leave her be. I hope she's just a bit stressed and that she'll be fine in the morning. Keep us updated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

lalberts9310 said:


> How long have you had her? And was she an adult the day you aquired her?


No well idk she was the size of an iphone 4s case WITH leg span but ive had her 4 years n shes molted 3-4 times only 


Radium said:


> Okay, guys, speculating on whether the T is dying is really just inflammatory and unhelpful at this point.
> 
> Kailee, I'd just make sure her water dish is full and leave her in the dark for the night.


its full i JUST refilled it today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

lalberts9310 said:


> OP, check on her again in the morning, chances are she might be just stressed.. for now, fill her water dish and leave her be. I hope she's just a bit stressed and that she'll be fine in the morning. Keep us updated.


Okay i will ill post in the morning & pics....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> No well idk she was the size of an iphone 4s case WITH leg span but ive had her 4 years n shes molted 3-4 times only
> 
> its full i JUST refilled it today


IMO move it the bowl right next to her for easy access just in vase she gets thirsty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> IMO move it the bowl right next to her for easy access just in vase she gets thirsty.


I did a lil fell out but its near her

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 12, 2016)

Wow, that's a lot of molting activity.  My adult molts every 4-5 YEARS.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> I did a lil fell out but its near her


Thats perfectly fine... i would even pour a bit of lukewarm water on the substrate right in front of her in case she cant move that well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Wow, that's a lot of molting activity.  My adult molts every 4-5 YEARS.


So then shes still young im guessing well an adult now but MAYBE like 6-7 years old idk wat age an adult is n spiders


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> So then shes still young im guessing well an adult now but MAYBE like 6-7 years old idk wat age an adult is n spiders


With Grammastola, Brachypelma, etc. it could be 5 -10 years for a female to mature... depending on husbandry and their living conditions. The pics you uploaded werent very good (not your fault), has she grown with each molt shes had?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mistertim (Jan 12, 2016)

Yeah if she is able to flick hairs that is a good sign. Its also a good sign that you should absolutely leave her alone. It could be adjusting to regular temps again and stress caused by it...who knows. But definitely do as others have said and make sure water is accessible and close and then turn off the lights and leave her be.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 12, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> Ive never seen a spider curl thats not dying/dead. Im not saying shes a goner but thats my experience... they have come back. Her abdomen is so big it cant be dehydration, so my prior post on an ICU is almost futile.... do you think this is a heat pad related incident?... because she look as healthy as an ox.


Over the years i have seen Ts resting in all sorts of strange positions and when stressed alot will scrunch up just like that..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

mistertim said:


> Yeah if she is able to flick hairs that is a good sign. Its also a good sign that you should absolutely leave her alone. It could be adjusting to regular temps again and stress caused by it...who knows. But definitely do as others have said and make sure water is accessible and close and then turn off the lights and leave her be.


Wats is full an accessible  its right behind her


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

14pokies said:


> Over the years i have seen Ts resting in all sorts of strange positions and when stressed alot will scrunch up just like that..


But not die right ?


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> With Grammastola, Brachypelma, etc. it could be 5 -10 years for a female to mature... depending on husbandry and their living conditions. The pics you uploaded werent very good (not your fault), has she grown with each molt shes had?


Dangggg smh had no idea


----------



## Radium (Jan 12, 2016)

As an aside, the general consensus is that higher temperatures make Ts eat more, which makes them molt more, which technically shortens their lifespans. If you want her to live longer (as opposed to growing faster), keep her at a lower temperature (like the 68-75 you've described) and feed her less frequently (maybe one prey item a week).

*gets banned from the literacy club for that run-on sentence*

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 12, 2016)

14pokies said:


> Over the years i have seen Ts resting in all sorts of strange positions and when stressed alot will scrunch up just like that..


Good to know! I guess once ones going for me its already gone....  i work a lot so i cant keep an eye on them that much...


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

Radium said:


> As an aside, the general consensus is that higher temperatures make Ts eat more, which makes them molt more, which technically shortens their lifespans. If you want her to live longer (as opposed to growing faster), keep her at a lower temperature (like the 68-75 you've described) and feed her less frequently (maybe one prey item a week).
> 
> *gets banned from the literacy club for that run-on sentence*


Lmao ok AND she moved shes facing water dish so if she walks forward she will step on it shes away from the heater THAT IS off n moving a little but not much im leavin it alone till morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> Thank u. I type the way i type its the internet not school so i dont have to type a specific way AND SERIOUS my tarantula is stressed!!! Im freakin serious ! thanks chris11 for havin my back


You are welcome! I know what youre going through... and to have people be an ass for no reason sucks, but hey, its the freakin internet!!! What more could you ask for?!?!  Just relax and let your spider rest, as everyone else has stated.... if shes flicking hairs her life is faaaar from over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> Good to know! I guess once ones going for me its already gone....  i work a lot so i cant keep an eye on them that much...


Insork a lot to thats why i have my girlfriend watch during the day & at night i got her


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> Lmao ok AND she moved shes facing water dish so if she walks forward she will step on it shes away from the heater THAT IS off n moving a little but not much im leavin it alone till morning


Amd dont fret if you see her plunged into the water.... shes doing what she need sto do!


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> You are welcome! I know what youre going through... and to have people be an ass for no reason sucks, but hey, its the freakin internet!!! What more could you ask for?!?!  Just relax and let your spider rest, as everyone else has stated.... if shes flicking hairs her life is faaaar from over.


Lmao now my fingers are itching but idc my babys guna b ok i tried to get her n my hand n move her n she flicked soo thts good im relieved thank god. they sell alot of males in the pet stores heren THERE MEAN -.-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> But not die right ?


Generally... No...


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> Lmao now my fingers are itching but idc my babys guna b ok i tried to get her n my hand n move her n she flicked soo thts good im relieved thank god. they sell alot of males in the pet stores heren THERE MEAN -.-


Lakeland, ? ??? Im sure there are better stores around... and there are plenty of reputable people on here to buy from and others that dont surface as much if at all...


----------



## Kailee (Jan 12, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> Lakeland, ? ??? Im sure there are better stores around... and there are plenty of reputable people on here to buy from and others that dont surface as much if at all...


Yea we got petco n pet supermarket n pet smart smh lol


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> Yea we got petco n pet supermarket n pet smart smh lol


You need to google search exotic petstores near you... i was asking wat state you live in subtly lol


----------



## cold blood (Jan 12, 2016)

ts are considered adults more by size than age, as husbandry plays a huge role in growth and therefore the timing of the ts maturity.

How big is the ts leg span (just estimate).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Radium (Jan 12, 2016)

That was a stressful first seven pages. The T isn't the only one who needs a drink...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 12, 2016)

Radium said:


> That was a stressful first seven pages. The T isn't the only one who needs a drink...


Right there with ya sista!!!! Ive got a headstart on you if you have commenced yet thoigh ...


----------



## mistertim (Jan 12, 2016)

Kailee said:


> Insork a lot to thats why i have my girlfriend watch during the day & at night i got her


Please note that this is not meant to be critical at all. But it sounds like you fret and fuss over your T quite a bit...it could be too much maybe. If you're always around her doing stuff or changing stuff (or your friend is), that can cause lots of stress as well. Remember that tarantulas are generally solitary creatures, they aren't really social and they generally don't like to be messed with too much. I say this not as some expert but as a fellow newbie to the hobby who has been fighting the urges to be too caught up in every second of my new T's lives and fretting over everything they do. 

I could be completely off base. Just a thought.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Radium (Jan 12, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> Right there with ya sista!!!! Ive got a headstart on you if you have commenced yet thoigh ...


No booze in the house. I ran out over the weekend, and since there's no hockey this week, I assumed there'd be no reason to drink myself into sweet oblivion. 

P.S.: Sorry about your football team.


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 12, 2016)

Radium said:


> No booze in the house. I ran out over the weekend, and since there's no hockey this week, I assumed there'd be no reason to drink myself into sweet oblivion.


At least you have a handle on your life lol but, no booze in thenhouse??? i coukdnt manage...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrDeranged (Jan 12, 2016)

@Kailee Don't worry about your tarantula.  While the angle of your picture isn't the greatest, I'm honestly not sure where anyone got the idea of a death curl.  From what I can see, it doesn't look like any death curl I've ever seen before.  Not to scare you, but a tarantula doesn't necessarily go into a death curl when it dies either.  Just make sure the T has water and leave it alone.  It's probably acclimating to the new lower temperatures  My first tarantula was a rose hair & I still have "Hairy" to this day.  I bought her at the NY Renaissance festival in 1994, she's probably older than a lot of our members.   If I told you how I used to keep her, it would do two things:

Prove that they're about as close to indestructible as a tarantula can get.
Get me laughed off of my own site. 
Seriously though, just make sure she has a source of fresh water and leave her alone for a few days.

On another note, staff members (Mods and Admins) will have their usernames in red and will have a banner by their avatar that says "Staff Member"

Good luck with your tarantula and welcome to the boards.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Haksilence (Jan 12, 2016)

If your fingers are itching and she flicked hairs at you it seems like you're poking and prodding your spider. 
I literally can't think of a scenario where you'd get haired by a Rosie without antagonizing it. Stop poking it, stop handling it, leave it be. Hell, outside of making sure its dish is full I would sugest don't even look at it for a few days. You are stressing the poor thing out.

That being said, if she happened to flick and get you while you were changing the water, and that's all it took to antagonize her, then you have one hell of a lively Rosie and have nothing to worry about.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## mistertim (Jan 12, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> If your fingers are itching and she flicked hairs at you it seems like you're poking and prodding your spider.
> I literally can't think of a scenario where you'd get haired by a Rosie without antagonizing it. Stop poking it, stop handling it, leave it be. Hell, outside of making sure its dish is full I would sugest don't even look at it for a few days. You are stressing the poor thing out.
> 
> That being said, if she happened to flick and get you while you were changing the water, and that's all it took to antagonize her, then you have one hell of a lively Rosie and have nothing to worry about.


Yeah, as another newbie I can understand the desire to try and make sure your T is ok by seeing if it will move but all it does is just stress it out more. If it is dead you'll likely know it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> You need to google search exotic petstores near you... i was asking wat state you live in subtly lol


Florida lol


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> If your fingers are itching and she flicked hairs at you it seems like you're poking and prodding your spider.
> I literally can't think of a scenario where you'd get haired by a Rosie without antagonizing it. Stop poking it, stop handling it, leave it be. Hell, outside of making sure its dish is full I would sugest don't even look at it for a few days. You are stressing the poor thing out.
> 
> That being said, if she happened to flick and get you while you were changing the water, and that's all it took to antagonize her, then you have one hell of a lively Rosie and have nothing to worry about.


It was me putting more water in there as u can see everyone else said make sure the water is full. I wouldnt poke her or bother her if they just told me shes probably stressed sooooo JUST SAYING. also my rosies fiesty but shes nice too just atm shes stressing and stubborn.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jan 13, 2016)

The morale of this thread: Rosies are living bricks, and newbs don't have to worry as much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

mistertim said:


> Yeah, as another newbie I can understand the desire to try and make sure your T is ok by seeing if it will move but all it does is just stress it out more. If it is dead you'll likely know it.


Okay ima leave her slone for a few days & just check on her n change her water everyday


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kailee, you should have a plethora of good optionsto obtain tarantulas...


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

mistertim said:


> Please note that this is not meant to be critical at all. But it sounds like you fret and fuss over your T quite a bit...it could be too much maybe. If you're always around her doing stuff or changing stuff (or your friend is), that can cause lots of stress as well. Remember that tarantulas are generally solitary creatures, they aren't really social and they generally don't like to be messed with too much. I say this not as some expert but as a fellow newbie to the hobby who has been fighting the urges to be too caught up in every second of my new T's lives and fretting over everything they do.
> 
> I could be completely off base. Just a thought.


True i dnt mess with her too much i just have lately because she NEVER did this in the four years ive had her. but like i said im leaving her alone for a few days JUST changing her water.


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

cold blood said:


> ts are considered adults more by size than age, as husbandry plays a huge role in growth and therefore the timing of the ts maturity.
> 
> How big is the ts leg span (just estimate).


Have nooooo idea. not even an estimate


----------



## BobBarley (Jan 13, 2016)

Kailee said:


> Have nooooo idea. not even an estimate


In your profile pic it looks to be around 4-5 inches?  Not too hard to guesstimate lol.  Maybe compare her to your average wooden pencil?  I'd say a pencil is around 6 inches.


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kailee said:


> Have nooooo idea. not even an estimate


Stay cool Kailee... iylt appears youve saved your spiders life by visiting/joining this board. Im not getting ahead of myself but IME Ive never had a curling spider recover, much less react like yours has... take this a a huuuuge lesson and learning experience and i hope you obtain more spiders and in the future graduate to more advanced species! Itd be apleasure to have someone new whos actually receptive to criticzism and husbandry be a part of a larger orient!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 13, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> Stay cool Kailee... iylt appears youve saved your spiders life by visiting/joining this board. Im not getting ahead of myself but IME Ive never had a curling spider recover, much less react like yours has...


If thats the case i have had a few Ts that would of had you takeing Xanax.. Like one P.ornata that would rest/sleep? Basically on her side with all the legs on that side splayed in a tangled array underneath her or the p.vittatta that would dangle from her hollow bark hide by 2 or 3 legs for no apparent reason... I'll never forget the H.minax  that would stress curl for days everytime i would rehouse it.. It looked dead untill i gently touched it to see if it was alive.. Then wack! Nothing but a sleek black ninja trying to rip off my finger tip.. Within a few days it would relax and make a burrow...

I was really freaked out the first few times and thought for sure they were dead/dyeing but it proved to be life long behaviours that these Ts exhibited.

I could write a page of instances where i have seen Ts resting in such strange positions or showing peculiar habits that to me  look alarming but to them.. Its just what the cooky little buggers do sometimes.. Only they know why...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobBarley (Jan 13, 2016)

14pokies said:


> If thats the case i have had a few Ts that would of had you takeing Xanax.. Like one P.ornata that would rest/sleep? Basically on her side with all the legs on that side splayed in a tangled array underneath her or the p.vittatta that would dangle from her hollow bark hide by 2 or 3 legs for no apparent reason... I'll never forget the H.minax  that would stress curl for days everytime i would rehouse it.. It looked dead untill i gently touched it to see if it was alive.. Then wack! Nothing but a sleek black ninja trying to rip off my finger tip.. Within a few days it would relax and make a burrow...
> 
> I was really freaked out the first few times and thought for sure they were dead/dyeing but it proved to be life long behaviours that these Ts exhibited.
> 
> I could write a page of instances where i have seen Ts resting in such strange positions or showing peculiar habits that to me  look alarming but to them.. Its just what the cooky little buggers do sometimes.. Only they know why...


They know what we expect of them, and they do the very opposite to catch us off guard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah, I have a P. Regalis that likes to "fall asleep" mid cleaning, I'll find her in the cleaning position, but when I do anything expect for move her tank, she just sits there. When I move the tank, she freaks out and acts like nothing happened. Probably my most chill tarantulas would be my OBT and my P. Metallica, with the P. Metallica being so chill if it weren't for the fact that I don't for her and my wellbeing, I would handle her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 13, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Yeah, I have a P. Regalis that likes to "fall asleep" mid cleaning, I'll find her in the cleaning position, but when I do anything expect for move her tank, she just sits there. When I move the tank, she freaks out and acts like nothing happened. Probably my most chill tarantulas would be my OBT and my P. Metallica, with the P. Metallica being so chill if it weren't for the fact that I don't for her and my wellbeing, I would handle her.


Pokies are very interesting spiders.. I have had striata that when i would move the cage would rush around the enclosure like I flicked her in the head( i know Ts dont have heads just sayin) but when i would have to prod her out for rehouses would barely move! Perfect little lady.. Never bolted..


Toxoderidae said:


> Yeah, I have a P. Regalis that likes to "fall asleep" mid cleaning, I'll find her in the cleaning position, but when I do anything expect for move her tank, she just sits there. When I move the tank, she freaks out and acts like nothing happened. Probably my most chill tarantulas would be my OBT and my P. Metallica, with the P. Metallica being so chill if it weren't for the fact that I don't for her and my wellbeing, I would handle her.


If poecs didn't have such a nasty venom i think they would be the perfect first arboreal.. Ya they can be skittish and when they freak its like ripping the stick off of a bottle rocket and tossing it in the air. But generally they are well behaved and reluctant to get defensive.. Im sure ill get a ton of flack for saying that but eh.. Its a if they wern't not a they are.. 

As for the p.murinus... Its just fattening up the cow... Its waiting till your all comfy and relaxed and then its gonna rip your arm off! Lol! I have worked with hundreds maybe 3-5 hundred in the pet trade and i can say that the few that are calm have NEVER come my way! Its really the only species i hate working with.. Well that and anything thats just a pet rock.. Guess i like em feisty but not Freddy Krueger..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jan 13, 2016)

14pokies said:


> Pokies are very interesting spiders.. I have had striata that when i would move the cage would rush around the enclosure like I flicked her in the head( i know Ts dont have heads just sayin) but when i would have to prod her out for rehouses would barely move! Perfect little lady.. Never bolted..
> 
> 
> If poecs didn't have such a nasty venom i think they would be the perfect first arboreal.. Ya they can be skittish and when they freak its like ripping the stick off of a bottle rocket and tossing it in the air. But generally they are well behaved and reluctant to get defensive.. Im sure ill get a ton of flack for saying that but eh.. Its a if they wern't not a they are..
> ...


Well my Metallica is so chill, she just bolted up and out of my tank when I cracked it open to feed her (she's a 3/4'' sling) and just stopped on the palm of my hand. I just kinda stared at her, walked around, took some pictures, and then she just raced back into her tank. Weird little girl she is. My rare it seems calm OBT is a terror to crickets, but just likes to be a little fat butt and eat his way thru life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 13, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Well my Metallica is so chill, she just bolted up and out of my tank when I cracked it open to feed her (she's a 3/4'' sling) and just stopped on the palm of my hand. I just kinda stared at her, walked around, took some pictures, and then she just raced back into her tank.


Don't get me wrong im not saying that your metallica won't stay tolerant of you but don't forget that at its size it know that retreat is the best option. As she grows her reaction to such situation may likely change..

I've never  taken a hit by a pokie during maintenance, transfers or feeding but i have been bit when handleing. Generally if a pokie is bolting and its on you it won't stop to bite.. But every second its on you you're at great risk for having a bad couple of days!

I really can't stress enough that people shouldn't handle pokies and it should be there goal to avoid ALL physical contact with them..

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jan 13, 2016)

Man, I got a cold sweat. I have 4 pokies, and this was the first time I ever made contact with one. Scariest experience of my life.


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 13, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Man, I got a cold sweat. I have 4 pokies, and this was the first time I ever made contact with one. Scariest experience of my life.


HAHA! After being bitten i get goosebumps everytime.. Hardly ever happens though luckily.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jan 13, 2016)

I mean, I've been stung by man o' war and things much worse, but for some reason the pokie just gives me a cold sweet and a adrenaline rush when I get too close to one of them!


----------



## mistertim (Jan 13, 2016)

14pokies said:


> Don't get me wrong im not saying that your metallica won't stay tolerant of you but don't forget that at its size it know that retreat is the best option. As she grows her reaction to such situation may likely change..
> 
> I've never  taken a hit by a pokie during maintenance, transfers or feeding but i have been bit when handleing. Generally if a pokie is bolting and its on you it won't stop to bite.. But every second its on you you're at great risk for having a bad couple of days!
> 
> I really can't stress enough that people shouldn't handle pokies and it should be there goal to avoid ALL physical contact with them..


I thought it was closer to a bad couple of weeks with Pokie bites. They're my goal eventually as they seem like such interesting and beautiful spiders...but I know I'm far from ready.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jan 13, 2016)

mistertim said:


> I thought it was closer to a bad couple of weeks with Pokie bites. They're my goal eventually as they seem like such interesting and beautiful spiders...but I know I'm far from ready.


Don't sell yourself short! I got my first pokie 3 months into keeping Ts, and now I have more OWs than NWs

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jan 13, 2016)

14pokies said:


> If poecs didn't have such a nasty venom i think they would be the perfect first arboreal.. Ya they can be skittish and when they freak its like ripping the stick off of a bottle rocket and tossing it in the air. But generally they are well behaved and reluctant to get defensive.. Im sure ill get a ton of flack for saying that but eh.. Its a if they wern't not a they are..


Ikr. My P. fasciata female (altough quite skittish) is the most well behaved T in my collection. She was surprisingly easy to rehouse (I expected a lot worse) and she never gives me trouble when I do maintenance or anything, she always retreats or just stays put if she's hungry. She got me wanting more poecies.

Though I never let my guard down with her. As she is quite skittish and she once bolted laps around the enclosure, so in that sense she's quite unpredictable.  And a poecie bite is really something I never want to experience.

My MM P. Irminia, male juvenile P. Irminia and my P. Irminia/cambridgei hybrid though, are very different stories. Gosh those (except the hybrid) are extremely bolt happy and defensive. My hybrid is out almost all the time, and never bolts nor retreats when there's a disturbance, she always confronts anything she deems a threat. She really is a treat to watch when I do maintenance or fill the waterbowl, she always has to attack something, and out of defensiveness, she doesn't have an excellent feeding response.


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 13, 2016)

14pokies said:


> If thats the case i have had a few Ts that would of had you takeing Xanax.. Like one P.ornata that would rest/sleep? Basically on her side with all the legs on that side splayed in a tangled array underneath her or the p.vittatta that would dangle from her hollow bark hide by 2 or 3 legs for no apparent reason... I'll never forget the H.minax  that would stress curl for days everytime i would rehouse it.. It looked dead untill i gently touched it to see if it was alive.. Then wack! Nothing but a sleek black ninja trying to rip off my finger tip.. Within a few days it would relax and make a burrow...
> 
> I was really freaked out the first few times and thought for sure they were dead/dyeing but it proved to be life long behaviours that these Ts exhibited.
> 
> I could write a page of instances where i have seen Ts resting in such strange positions or showing peculiar habits that to me  look alarming but to them.. Its just what the cooky little buggers do sometimes.. Only they know why...


Ive definitrly seen very weird things and postures, but never a curl. My T. stirmi started to curl on the way home but within 30 minutes in a humid environment with water, she was fine.


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> In your profile pic it looks to be around 4-5 inches?  Not too hard to guesstimate lol.  Maybe compare her to your average wooden pencil?  I'd say a pencil is around 6 inches.


She smaller then a pencil


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> Ive definitrly seen very weird things and postures, but never a curl. My T. stirmi started to curl on the way home but within 30 minutes in a humid environment with water, she was fine.


its still normal temps n the house n shes still actin cold but i guess cuz ive had a heater so long shes guna have to get use to it. I aint guna have her dehydrate n die. Dk y she would dehydrate with her butt that big soo i feel i should turn it on but if her butt shrinks idk


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

14pokies said:


> If thats the case i have had a few Ts that would of had you takeing Xanax.. Like one P.ornata that would rest/sleep? Basically on her side with all the legs on that side splayed in a tangled array underneath her or the p.vittatta that would dangle from her hollow bark hide by 2 or 3 legs for no apparent reason... I'll never forget the H.minax  that would stress curl for days everytime i would rehouse it.. It looked dead untill i gently touched it to see if it was alive.. Then wack! Nothing but a sleek black ninja trying to rip off my finger tip.. Within a few days it would relax and make a burrow...
> 
> I was really freaked out the first few times and thought for sure they were dead/dyeing but it proved to be life long behaviours that these Ts exhibited.
> 
> I could write a page of instances where i have seen Ts resting in such strange positions or showing peculiar habits that to me  look alarming but to them.. Its just what the cooky little buggers do sometimes.. Only they know why...


Lmao its hard to read them because dogs n cats u kno wen they aint feeling good lol sooo yeah ima post a pic in a lil while n show everyone an update


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Yeah, I have a P. Regalis that likes to "fall asleep" mid cleaning, I'll find her in the cleaning position, but when I do anything expect for move her tank, she just sits there. When I move the tank, she freaks out and acts like nothing happened. Probably my most chill tarantulas would be my OBT and my P. Metallica, with the P. Metallica being so chill if it weren't for the fact that I don't for her and my wellbeing, I would handle her.


LMAO slept while she was cleaning thats funny. These tarantulas are crazy BUT the heat from the vent is on n shes now tryin to climb grrrrrr 730am 1/13/16


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 13, 2016)

That different angle makes it look like stress other than death, her legs dont look relaxed like a death curl. A spider will scrunch up even in hot temps, they dont feel cold like mammals do. Their metabolism and general movement slow.


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> That different angle makes it look like stress other than death, her legs dont look relaxed like a death curl. A spider will scrunch up even in hot temps, they dont feel cold like mammals do. Their metabolism and general movement slow.


So u saw the new picture i posted at 730? Ok ill leave her alone once again n let her adjust. The heat from the vent blew n she started climbin up a little but shes fine


----------



## Radium (Jan 13, 2016)

Kailee said:


> LMFAO slept while she was cleaning thats funny. These tarantulas are crazy BUT the heat from the vent is on n shes now tryin to climb grrrrrr 730am 1/13/16


She looks better already! And holy crud, she is super-fluffy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Radium (Jan 13, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Yeah, I have a P. Regalis that likes to "fall asleep" mid cleaning, I'll find her in the cleaning position, but when I do anything expect for move her tank, she just sits there. When I move the tank, she freaks out and acts like nothing happened. Probably my most chill tarantulas would be my OBT and my P. Metallica, with the P. Metallica being so chill if it weren't for the fact that I don't for her and my wellbeing, I would handle her.


I think what you have there is a cat.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ratluvr76 (Jan 13, 2016)

cold blood said:


> An even more important reason to be able to convey the message accurately, no?   I was certainly not trying to be the grammar police either.   If things are mis-spelled, so be it (I can read pyro fiend), but to write an entire sentence or post that is just plain lost to the world isn't helping anyone.


*big grin* I love reading @pyro fiends posts. heh. Some of them I don't understand but he does usually get's his point across. LOL



Haksilence said:


> If your fingers are itching and she flicked hairs at you it seems like you're poking and prodding your spider.
> I literally can't think of a scenario where you'd get haired by a Rosie without antagonizing it. Stop poking it, stop handling it, leave it be. Hell, outside of making sure its dish is full I would sugest don't even look at it for a few days. You are stressing the poor thing out.
> 
> That being said, if she happened to flick and get you while you were changing the water, and that's all it took to antagonize her, then you have one hell of a lively Rosie and have nothing to worry about.


+1 to all those who said to stop poking her and leave her be. As other have said, if she's flicking hairs at you, that's a good sign. 

only one more thing I can see that you haven't been able to address yet is adding more substrate to the enclosure. She really needs more then that little bit in the bottom of her cage. As others have said, I would really like to see you adding more coco fiber to bring the substrate levels up to at least half the enclosure. Just for example, if she's approximately 5 inches DLS, (Diagonal Leg Span), then there should be NO MORE then 7.5 inches from the top of the enclosure to the surface of the substrate. This is to prevent injury in the case of a fall if she gets a wild hair up her butt and tries to climb. I have 2 mature Grammostola porteri, (pretty much the same thing as a rosie, same genus, some think the same species in a different color variant), that, every once in a while, take a stroll across the top of their enclosures. Even if yours hasn't exhibited climbing behavior that you've seen, that doesn't mean she never will, or ever has that you didn't see. After all, you can't have your eyes on her all the time; why take the risk?

You mentioned that you have a friend that watches her during the day while you are at school, do you mean that you take her to someone else's house during the day or something? Even moving her from room to room every day could cause her more stress then necessary. I promise you don't have to have someone watching her while you are at school. I feed and water my spiders every 3-5 days and pretty much ignore them the rest of the time. They are happier that way. I personally believe that, at least my spiders, thrive on neglect lol.

I'm also glad to see you take our advice to heart, try to follow the suggestions and are not defensive or argumentative. This bodes well for a long and successful hobby for you. I know you've had her for four years, but by coming here you really have just started down what I hope is an experience of learning all you can about spiders in general. Tarantulas specifically.

Read the past threads, research whatever interests you as you read. You will soon be wanting more spiders I'll bet 

Glad to see her doing well now. Thank you for providing the pictures, she's a beautiful girl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

Radium said:


> She looks better already! And holy crud, she is super-fluffy.


Lmao i love her smh yall probably think im psycho because spiders have no emotions rofl & flufffy   radium they said the pad will dehydrate her. How? If her butts big??


----------



## Vezon (Jan 13, 2016)

No different than the way a fat human can get dehydrated from being hot. Not only should you remove the heating pad, but add several more inches of substrate. It looks like you have just enough to cover the floor with and none for the thing to burrow in to.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ratluvr76 (Jan 13, 2016)

she actually looks like she's in pre-molt, which may take from a few weeks to a few months for her to actually molt. That would also explain her posture and apparent laziness.


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

ratluvr76 said:


> *big grin* I love reading @pyro fiends posts. heh. Some of them I don't understand but he does usually get's his point across. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will put more when the few days have passed because i dont need to stress her out anymore then im suppose to. But as soon as things are back to normal with her in a week or so i will fill the tank up some more. No i do not move her room to room my girlfriend n i sleep n the same room and thats where iggy is. yall say shes looking better i sure hope soo. Im actually about to go out & buy more bedding for her & a new water dish because ive tried scrubbing it & the dark ring remains. It doesnt seem to be hurting or effecting her but just to be on the safe side because they are fragile creatures. It seems i still have ALOT TO LEARN & want to thank each & everyone of you for your help. Keeping me calm too.  my friend caitlin actually told me about this website & i am so glad she did. She even told me that she had no idea heating pads were bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

ratluvr76 said:


> she actually looks like she's in pre-molt, which may take from a few weeks to a few months for her to actually molt. That would also explain her posture and apparent laziness.


So i DEF need to leave her alone because pre molt shes probably more aggitated.


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

Vezon said:


> No different than the way a fat human can get dehydrated from being hot. Not only should you remove the heating pad, but add several more inches of substrate. It looks like you have just enough to cover the floor with and none for the thing to burrow in to.


I will as soon as i can get her back from normal and shes not stressing i will put more in the tank and remove her. I didnt know spiders like burrowing THAT much


----------



## ratluvr76 (Jan 13, 2016)

honestly rosie's generally don't burrow in captivity. No one's really sure why. The substrate levels are more for fall protection for them.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Vezon (Jan 13, 2016)

My G. porteri went though a burrowing phase for about 4 months where she dug about 4 inches down into the substrate. Even if it isn't for burrowing purposes, it will help prevent the tarantula from falling to its death in the event of a climbing accident.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

Vezon said:


> My G. porteri went though a burrowing phase for about 4 months where she dug about 4 inches down into the substrate. Even if it isn't for burrowing purposes, it will help prevent the tarantula from falling to its death in the event of a climbing accident.


Gotcha lol there weird lol


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

ratluvr76 said:


> honestly rosie's generally don't burrow in captivity. No one's really sure why. The substrate levels are more for fall protection for them.


OMG OMG OMG. Ur tarantula is sooo cute thats a good pic ratluver. & okay i gotcha i just need her to get unstressed so i dont get hairs flicked at me.


----------



## Radium (Jan 13, 2016)

Kailee said:


> Lmao i love her smh yall probably think im psycho because spiders have no emotions


I anthropomorphize too - it's harmless, as long as you don't actually expect the tarantula to behave like a human. Some people here will make fun of you for it, but I think most of us end up doing it at least a little bit!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gypsy cola (Jan 13, 2016)

Tarantulas are a more hands off type of pet. keeping a plant is harder.

I don't recommend rose hairs because their behavior will always confuse new owners.
Room temperatures do not matter unless you are keeping a T. stirmi (sometimes) or breeding a particular species like some pokis.

Just buy the tarantula keepers book, I cannot stress that enough. I don't post that many questions because of that book. Answers almost EVERYHTING.

You can pick up a space heater from anywhere. Hardware store, Walmart, kmart, amazon, etc. Prices ranges from 20-30$ to... too much money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 13, 2016)

So op, I was floored to read that you are in Florida.    You do NOT need to get a space heater, heck, you shouldn't even need to heat your house for this species to be just fine.   With all this worry about supplemental heat I would have guessed you were somewhere in the north dealing with -15 degree outside temps like I am.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

cold blood said:


> So op, I was floored to read that you are in Florida.    You do NOT need to get a space heater, heck, you shouldn't even need to heat your house for this species to be just fine.   With all this worry about supplemental heat I would have guessed you were somewhere in the north dealing with -15 degree outside temps like I am.


Lmao thats cold to us 60 is cold lolllll but i think shes guna b ok

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## awiec (Jan 13, 2016)

Kailee said:


> Lmao thats cold to us 60 is cold lolllll but i think shes guna b ok


They experience that as a nightly temperature pretty often, so there is no need to worry about it, some species even prefer it to be in the 60s-low 70's. I actually have to have a little space heater as I have to keep the door closed due to my boyfriend's cats, otherwise it would get a little too chilly for my tropicals.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 13, 2016)

OP, my advice would be to grab a beer, kick back, and give that tarantula some breathing room. One of the things that I like about keeping tarantulas is they aren't very demanding when it comes to care. I think that statement holds true for almost any tarantula, but particularly G. rosea. You've heard it from other people. Rosies are practically bullet proof. Make sure it has water. Feed it every 1-2 weeks. Ditch the heater, blankets, and other nonsense. In my experience room temperatures should be just fine. Your tarantula hails from the Atacama desert, an environment considerably more harsh than the room you're keeping it in. As an aside, I've seen many threads over the years in which people worried about the temps their tarantulas were being exposed to. Where the hell, and under what conditions are these people living??? But I digress. Seriously, I think the best thing you could do for your tarantula and yourself is to just relax a bit and take a more hands off approach. I think your tarantula will be just fine. Welcome to AB!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mistertim (Jan 13, 2016)

Kailee said:


> I will as soon as i can get her back from normal and shes not stressing i will put more in the tank and remove her. I didnt know spiders like burrowing THAT much


Agreed with this. The substrate should definitely be raised but, IMO, not until the T is much less stressed. She's obviously already going through a lot of stress so making another change right now would just add to it.

I think someone else also asked this, but does your enclosure stay in the same place all day/night? Is she in sunlight or anything? Is it bright where the enclosure is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

Shrike said:


> OP, my advice would be to grab a beer, kick back, and give that tarantula some breathing room. One of the things that I like about keeping tarantulas is they aren't very demanding when it comes to care. I think that statement holds true for almost any tarantula, but particularly G. rosea. You've heard it from other people. Rosies are practically bullet proof. Make sure it has water. Feed it every 1-2 weeks. Ditch the heater, blankets, and other nonsense. In my experience room temperatures should be just fine. Your tarantula hails from the Atacama desert, an environment considerably more harsh than the room you're keeping it in. As an aside, I've seen many threads over the years in which people worried about the temps their tarantulas were being exposed to. Where the hell, and under what conditions are these people living??? But I digress. Seriously, I think the best thing you could do for your tarantula and yourself is to just relax a bit and take a more hands off approach. I think your tarantula will be just fine. Welcome to AB!


Thank you im happy to be here. i hope she stops doing this stress curl eventually


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

mistertim said:


> Agreed with this. The substrate should definitely be raised but, IMO, not until the T is much less stressed. She's obviously already going through a lot of stress so making another change right now would just add to it.
> 
> I think someone else also asked this, but does your enclosure stay in the same place all day/night? Is she in sunlight or anything? Is it bright where the enclosure is?


No its dark atm theres no sun shining atm but she stays n the same spot in this house for two years n been fine.


----------



## mistertim (Jan 13, 2016)

Kailee said:


> No its dark atm theres no sun shining atm but she stays n the same spot in this house for two years n been fine.


Ok good. Sounds like she just needs some time then most likely. She looks better today and the fact that she's moving around is a good sign.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kailee said:


> OMG OMG OMG. Ur tarantula is sooo cute thats a good pic ratluver. & okay i gotcha i just need her to get unstressed so i dont get hairs flicked at me.


well thank you. My avatar pic is actually one of my favorite T's. This pic was one molt before his maturing molt, known as his penultimate molt. His maturing molt is known as his ultimate molt. He is Lasiodora difficilis, (latin or proper name), or Brazilian Red Birdeater in common names. His name is Stan.


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

L


ratluvr76 said:


> well thank you. My avatar pic is actually one of my favorite T's. This pic was one molt before his maturing molt, known as his penultimate molt. His maturing molt is known as his ultimate molt. He is Lasiodora difficilis, (latin or proper name), or Brazilian Red Birdeater in common names. His name is Stan.


lmao @ stan i love it. Stan is cute n awsome ^.^ heres an updated pic everyone notice in the pics before she was near the pad that is unplugged now in the center. I notice she is making circles like shes tryna burrow so if shes in the middle wen i get home ima put more bedding on the water dish side n maybe she will burrow. Let her be but i have the bedding in the house getting warm.


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah shes totally fine just really stressed and scared... shell be sprawled out in no time i reckon!


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 13, 2016)

Kailee when exactly did she start skrunching up like that?


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

14pokies said:


> Kailee when exactly did she start skrunching up like that?


Today wen i got home she moved over n scrunched like thar


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 13, 2016)

Kailee said:


> Today wen i got home she moved over n scrunched like thar


No origanally.. When did she start acting odd enough that you thought something might be wrong?


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 13, 2016)

Kailee I re read your OP.. In the week or so prior to her skrunching like that did anything in the room or house change? Did you get a new dog or cat? Start hanging with a person that has dogs or cats? Do you or they treat there animals with flea or tick medications? Are you or Is any body in your house using strong smelling possibly irrateing cleaning sprays or air fresheners? You said you have her under a main heating vent.. Did the homes furnace get turned on around the time she started acting funky?


----------



## Kailee (Jan 14, 2016)

14pokies said:


> No origanally.. When did she start acting odd enough that you thought something might be wrong?


Two days ago


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 14, 2016)

Kailee said:


> Two days ago


Check out post # 208

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 14, 2016)

14pokies said:


> Check out post # 208


How do i check the #post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 14, 2016)

new update she has been walking around the cage a lot & then scrunching up and moving and it repeats shes has been drinking so ima give it a few more days & add bedding


----------



## jigalojey (Jan 14, 2016)

Put her somewhere dark.


----------



## Kailee (Jan 14, 2016)

IDC wat u say its my spider n no one pays for anything for her but this is the update thanks to u guys  shes happy & has gotten used to the temps ^.^ i put a lil more beddin in after puttin a lamp
On it to warm it up.


----------



## mistertim (Jan 14, 2016)

Kailee said:


> IDC wat u say its my spider n no one pays for anything for her but this is the update thanks to u guys  shes happy & has gotten used to the temps ^.^ i put a lil more beddin in after puttin a lamp
> On it to warm it up.


Please don't take this the wrong way, but handling her right now (assuming that is a recent pic) is a bad idea and will likely only increase her stress.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## cold blood (Jan 14, 2016)

Kailee said:


> i put a lil more beddin in after puttin a lamp
> On it to warm it up.


You have got to be joking, right?

NO LAMPS, she needs NO SUPPLIMENTAL HEAT, period.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jan 14, 2016)

Kailee, you're in an extremely warm area. I live in GA, and my pokies have NO heat pads or lamps, no towel over the tank or blanket, just they walk around and tarantula about. Don't fret so much over your spider, and PLEASE do not handle. I understand you want to help your G. Rosea, but when multiple people are all telling you the SAME THING over and over again, it seems like you're ignoring us (after asking for help) and just want to treat the spider like a snake or a lizard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kailee (Jan 14, 2016)

mistertim said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but handling her right now (assuming that is a recent pic) is a bad idea and will likely only increase her stress.


Shes not even stressed shes walkin around

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 14, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Kailee, you're in an extremely warm area. I live in GA, and my pokies have NO heat pads or lamps, no towel over the tank or blanket, just they walk around and tarantula about. Don't fret so much over your spider, and PLEASE do not handle. I understand you want to help your G. Rosea, but when multiple people are all telling you the SAME THING over and over again, it seems like you're ignoring us (after asking for help) and just want to treat the spider like a snake or a lizard.


I like holding her i dnt do it everyday once every few months


----------



## Kailee (Jan 14, 2016)

cold blood said:


> You have got to be joking, right?
> 
> NO LAMPS, she needs NO SUPPLIMENTAL HEAT, period.


I warmed up her bedding not put it over the tank with her in it !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 14, 2016)

Kailee said:


> I warmed up her bedding not put it over the tank with her in it !!!!!


Why?  She needs no additional heat, neither does the bedding....I mean, 3 minutes after you put the bedding in it will be the same temp as everything else.   Move your focus AWAY from heat, heating, etc.    Its like trying to put a blanket and heater on your car, just a pointless proposition.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## mistertim (Jan 14, 2016)

Kailee said:


> I like holding her i dnt do it everyday once every few months


But it isn't good for her, especially right now; all it is going to do is stress her more. You're putting your wants over the health of your spider, and setting her back in her recovery. She needs to be left alone besides being given water. We're trying to help you out here but you seem to be ignoring us on some fronts. And you don't need to listen to me...I'm still new to the hobby. There are plenty of other, far more experienced keepers who are telling you the same thing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jan 14, 2016)

all handling will do is stress out the spider. DO NOT DO IT. and they don't need the substrate warmed up. Just let her do her thing, please.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jan 14, 2016)

Kailee, like it has been said countless times, G. Rosea are very hardy and can take temps even into the 50s without any issues whatsoever. Why still heating her/the substrate? She doesn't need any supplemental heat. Even if she's moving around if she's going into that scruching position it means she's really stressed. Fiddling and handling her is absolutely not going to help her right now and is going to make things far worse than they already are. Leave the heating, leave the lamps, she's fine without it. Don't handle her, don't fiddle with her, you are making that spider more uncomfortable than it already is.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm going to say this to Kailee.

1. ALL you are doing is stressing out this spider and taking your wants ahead of her needs
2. You are ignoring us one some IMPORTANT things
3. You act and type like my 5 year old cousin.


God, I sound like a mini Poec54...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm just going to copy and paste good ol' Shultz here.

*LIFE IN A CAGE*

The simple fact is that *EVERY* care sheet, and an almost unbelievable proportion of postings on the Internet forums discuss temperature issues and their importance with tarantulas. Is temperature really all *THAT* important to captive tarantulas?

During the brief period of time that we have been keeping tarantulas as pets (see the sidebar "In the Beginning."), the hobby has gained no small experience with these enigmatic creatures. In those few decades thousands, perhaps tens of thousands of enthusiasts have kept hundreds of thousands, perhaps more than a million, tarantulas as pets. And, it is safe to assume that tarantulas as a group have thus been subjected to a truly awe-inspiring range of conditions during that time. Surprisingly, in spite of that, the majority of them survived for many years.

When all the reports of tarantula deaths are compiled, a curious fact surfaces. Of all the ways that tarantulas have found of dying or being killed in captivity (not arranged in any particular order) ...


Females dying of old age after a decade or more in captivity.

Mature males reaching the end of their days.

Falling or being dropped.

Overwhelmed by mites.

Succumbing to a nematode worm infection.

Succumbing to a weird, undefined condition called "Dyskinetic Syndrome" (DKS).

Being killed with pesticides (e.g., flea powder).

Eaten by the family cat.

Eaten by hermit crabs.

Escaping their cage and being found as a mummified corpse six months later under the bed or behind the couch.

Being forgotten in a closed car in mid summer.

Being forgotten in a car in the dead of winter.

[This space reserved for your own experience.]


... no one ever complains that their pet tarantula got too cold, got sick, and died!



*NOT ONE!*


(This, however, conveniently ignores an extremely small number of cases where tarantulas actually froze to death due to their owners' incompetence.)

Even though *EVERY* care sheet, and an almost unbelievable proportion of postings on the Internet forums discuss temperature issues and their importance with tarantulas. Is temperature really all *THAT* important to captive tarantulas? Apparently not.

Even if you knew nothing of a tarantula's physiology, even if you knew nothing about their natural lives, the simple observation that they never seem to die in captivity from temperature related causes (baring actual cooking and freezing because of carelessness on their owners' parts) should raise a red flag about the importance of temperature in captive tarantulas' lives.

*ARTIFICIAL HEATING*

This immediately begs the question, "Then, why do we *NOT* openly propound the use of cage heaters in tarantula care?" (In fact, we strongly speak against them!) There are a number of reasons.


Heat is a potent desiccating agent. Heating a cage, especially if not done wisely, can easily result in a mummified corpse instead of a healthy tarantula.

Heat by itself is a killer. As stated above, the upper limit for body temperature seems to be somewhere just above 110° F (43° C). Unless great pains have been taken to closely monitor and control a tarantula's heater, it is very, VERY, *VERY* easy to cook a tarantula, especially on an unexpectedly warm spring day.

As of this writing, no really good, thermostatically controlled, cage heaters are yet commercially available. This, would immediately necessitate the manufacture of "home brew" heating arrangements. And, this in turn opens the very dangerous practice of "consumers" with no electrical training whatsoever, constructing electrical circuits. *AND, THAT IS DOWNRIGHT SCARY!* Certainly nothing this author is willing to recommend.

Over fifty years of experience by tens of thousands of enthusiasts with hundreds of thousands of tarantulas has amply demonstrated that, while directly intervening with a tarantula's temperature might be preferable to the tarantula, it is not really necessary.

http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/Temperature.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Jan 14, 2016)

Well, I've read this thread from start until now, and the only thing I've gained is a headache, reading all this Internet English....  I guess I'm old school, but I don't enjoy trying to figure out what someone is trying to say.

Kailee, every poster here has made some valid points.  They know what they are talking about.  I've had two G. rosea (one now, the other went with the ex-wife), and I live in Canada, which is WAY colder than Florida, and I've never used a heating pad for mine.  This can't be stressed enough:  *Whatever temperature you're comfortable at, she'll be comfortable at*.

Make sure she always has a full water dish (you may not see her eat for a few months, which is very normal for G. rosea this time of year), keep her substrate dry, DON'T HANDLE HER, and she'll be fine.  You'll see.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Radium (Jan 14, 2016)

Can we not with the griefing Kailee over her elocution? It doesn't add anything to the discussion, and risks driving her and others away, which is of no benefit to their tarantulas in the end (which is supposedly what we consider important here). 

There are plenty of people already on this forum who make her look like F. Scott Fitzgerald, anyway - go read the "Bite Reports" subforum if you need a refresher.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mistertim (Jan 14, 2016)

Agree with Radium. No need to make it personal. Remember, this is someone we're trying to help, not demean or make fun of.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kailee (Jan 14, 2016)

Radium said:


> Can we not with the griefing Kailee over her elocution? It doesn't add anything to the discussion, and risks driving her and others away, which is of no benefit to their tarantulas in the end (which is supposedly what we consider important here).
> 
> There are plenty of people already on this forum who make her look like F. Scott Fitzgerald, anyway - go read the "Bite Reports" subforum if you need a refresher.


oop ill type how i want thanks though. my typing has nothing to do with the answers & discussions i am looking for. JESUS i havent held her since then dang i wnt mess with her just chill. My wants AND needs are for her to get better. thanks radium u got that right .


----------



## mistertim (Jan 14, 2016)

Kailee said:


> oop ill type how i want thanks though. my typing has nothing to do with the answers & discussions i am looking for. JESUS i havent held her since then dang i wnt mess with her just chill. My wants AND needs are for her to get better. thanks radium u got that right .


We aren't trying to upset you Kailee. Its just that it can be a bit frustrating when someone asks advice of others and seems to take the advice offered but then turns around and does something along the same lines as before. We know you aren't trying to do anything bad and we know you care about your tarantula. But you just need to be mindful of what you're doing and how over-managing or other things (like handling) can have the opposite effect of what you intended.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 14, 2016)

mistertim said:


> We aren't trying to upset you Kailee. Its just that it can be a bit frustrating when someone asks advice of others and seems to take the advice offered but then turns around and does something along the same lines as before. We know you aren't trying to do anything bad and we know you care about your tarantula. But you just need to be mindful of what you're doing and how over-managing or other things (like handling) can have the opposite effect of what you intended.


Ight homieeee


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jan 14, 2016)

Kailee said:


> oop ill type how i want thanks though. my typing has nothing to do with the answers & discussions i am looking for. JESUS i havent held her since then dang i wnt mess with her just chill. My wants AND needs are for her to get better. thanks radium u got that right .


Listen, if you want help, act like it. Don't ignore us, then get mad when we get mad since you're acting like a fool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 14, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Listen, if you want help, act like it. Don't ignore us, then get mad when we get mad since you're acting like a fool.


HOW AM I ACTING A FOOL ? omg so much drama for this discussion .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 14, 2016)

Kailee said:


> HOW AM I ACTING A FOOL ? omg so much drama for this discussion .


Some real talk right derrrrr.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hobo (Jan 15, 2016)

I think we're done here.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------

